# [Materiel] Processeur RISC

## Babali

Bonjour, je cherche a savoir si c'est concevable de se monter une machine avec un processeur RISC pour une utilisation de tous les jours ?  :Smile:  Et si oui, quel fabriquant choisir etc...  :Smile: 

Merci.

----------

## _droop_

Bonjour,

Tu peux acheter un vieux mac (powerpc).

Sinon, en cherchant, on peux aussi trouver des stations sun (sparc).

Ces 2 processeurs sont d'architecture RISC.

Pour une utilisation de tout les jours, il semble que la plupart des logiciels libres (par contre pas de propri comme flash ou win32codecs mais c'est pas forcément une grosse perte) tourne correctement sur powerpc.

----------

## Babali

Et niveau prix ca reste interressant ou pas ?

----------

## montesq

 *Babali wrote:*   

> Et niveau prix ca reste interressant ou pas ?

 

Bah ça dépend de ce que tu entends par intéressant... 

-> http://fr.sun.com :

Le premier prix d'une station de travail  : (sans écran of course)

A89-XHZB1-9AF-1GDT

Station de travail Sun Ultra 25 : 1 processeur UltraSPARC IIIi à 1,34 GHz avec 1 Mo de mémoire cache L2 intégrée, une carte accélératrice graphique Sun XVR-100, 1 Go de mémoire DDR1 (2 DIMMS de 512 Mo), 1 disque dur SATA de 80 Go à 7 200 tr/min, 1 lecteur DVD-Dual, 2 ports Ethernet 10/100/1000 BaseT, 2 ports série, 6 ports USB 2.0, 2 emplacements PCI-X pleine longueur, 3 emplacements PCI-Express, système d'exploiration Solaris 10 pré-installé, compatible RoHS-6

2,550.00

----------

## Babali

ok ca calme   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## nonas

Tu peux regarder en occaz, on trouve des trucs pour nettement moins cher. Néanmoins face à la puissance des x86 actuels c'est des machines beaucoup moins rapide.

Tu peux aussi te renseigner auprès des univs si elles ont pas du matos à fourguer. Genre ces Origin 2000 (les 4 grosses armoires grises et bleues)  qui trainent actuellement dans le hall de ma fac, en retraite bien méritée (avec les DD LVD, encore dans les racks, que chacun peut piquer...)   :Rolling Eyes: 

Une si belle machine même pas branchée   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Babali

A la base, avec tout le bien que j'avais entendu sur le RISC, je m'etais dit "mon prochain processeur sera du RISC", mais pour l'instant ca ne semble pas interressant. Tant pis ca sera pour la sortie de hurd :>

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Babali wrote:*   

> Tant pis ca sera pour la sortie de hurd :>

 

Ah, tu as encore du temps  :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Babali wrote:*   

> A la base, avec tout le bien que j'avais entendu sur le RISC, je m'etais dit "mon prochain processeur sera du RISC", mais pour l'instant ca ne semble pas interressant. Tant pis ca sera pour la sortie de hurd :>

 

le hurd? c'est un système d'exploitation on est bien d'accord? et pas un cpu... 

qui plus est il est déjà dépassé... (archi micro-noyau mach3, bref de la "copie" structurelle d'un freebsd.)

----------

## Babali

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Babali wrote:*   A la base, avec tout le bien que j'avais entendu sur le RISC, je m'etais dit "mon prochain processeur sera du RISC", mais pour l'instant ca ne semble pas interressant. Tant pis ca sera pour la sortie de hurd :> 
> 
> le hurd? c'est un système d'exploitation on est bien d'accord? et pas un cpu... 
> 
> qui plus est il est déjà dépassé... (archi micro-noyau mach3, bref de la "copie" structurelle d'un freebsd.)

 

Je suis curieux, en quoi un micro noyeau serait la copie structurelle d'un noyeau monolithique ? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FreeBSD => monolithique. Pour le hurd qu'il soit depasse ou pas, il y a toujours des gens qui travaillent dessus: http://www.gnu.org/software/hurd/hurd-l4.html

Et puis pour le rapport entre le hurd et un processeur RISC, il n'y en a pas trop, je voulais juste utiliser "quand les  poules auront des dents" mais en moins fort  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Babali wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*    *Babali wrote:*   A la base, avec tout le bien que j'avais entendu sur le RISC, je m'etais dit "mon prochain processeur sera du RISC", mais pour l'instant ca ne semble pas interressant. Tant pis ca sera pour la sortie de hurd :> 
> 
> le hurd? c'est un système d'exploitation on est bien d'accord? et pas un cpu... 
> 
> qui plus est il est déjà dépassé... (archi micro-noyau mach3, bref de la "copie" structurelle d'un freebsd.) 
> ...

 

J'ai ptet fiat un amalgame alors: mac os X est micro-noyau mach3 et est basé sur freeBSD...et freebsd est monolithique? ah... (quoique je prends toujours les infos de wikipedia avec des pincettes, y a pas mal de conneries parfois). Bon bref tout ça pour dire que hurd c'est un antique ovni qui décollera sans doute jamais   :Razz: 

(question sécurité des process etc...même minix 3 l'éclate à plate couture. Alors le "mieux" du hurd je vois pas trop où il est. Et question perf l'archi L4 l'ecrase aussi.)

----------

## _droop_

 *Babali wrote:*   

> A la base, avec tout le bien que j'avais entendu sur le RISC, je m'etais dit "mon prochain processeur sera du RISC", mais pour l'instant ca ne semble pas interressant. Tant pis ca sera pour la sortie de hurd :>

 

Note que les x86 actuel ont des coeurs RISC avec un décodeur d'instruction CISC -> RISC, et ceci depuis le pentium pro.

----------

## kwenspc

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

>  *Babali wrote:*   A la base, avec tout le bien que j'avais entendu sur le RISC, je m'etais dit "mon prochain processeur sera du RISC", mais pour l'instant ca ne semble pas interressant. Tant pis ca sera pour la sortie de hurd :> 
> 
> Note que les x86 actuel ont des coeurs RISC avec un décodeur d'instruction CISC -> RISC, et ceci depuis le pentium pro.

 

Oui mais le problème revient quand même: la plupart des instrus CISC sont malgré tout executé en plusieurs cycle d'horloge. Le but du RISC est d'executer en un cycle d'horloge (si possible) une instructions.

Je pense que le choix du coeur RISC dans nos CPU pc tient surtout à un problème de conception. Il doit être en effet plus facile de concevoir un système coeur RISC + encode/decode CISC que du full CISC ou là il faut hard-codé chaque instrus que contient le CPU ce qui amènerait à demander bien plus de transistors, plus d'energie et surtout augmenterait le risuqe de bug.

On est donc malgré tout, loin de l'éfficacité théorique apporté par le RISC vu qu'on se traîne toujours le boulet (les instrus CISC). Et surtout, comparé aux vrais CPU RISC, on continue de n'avoir que quelques registres de calculs là où un simple ARM en a 16 (et je parle même pas des ULTRA SPARC etc...).

Je dis bien théorique. Car à force de tirer sur cette technologie (car elle c'est celle qui se vend le mieux) on a finit par avoir du matos malgré tout très bon.

Mais il est vrai que si dès le départ on avait choisis le RISC et qu'on avait mis les mêmes efforts que sur ce qu'on a fait pour le CISC on en serait peut-être un peu plus loin (allez savoir ^^)

----------

## nico_calais

Je suis pas fan d'ebay mais j'ai fait des recherches pour voir et tu peux trouver des vieilles SPARC pas cher.

Pour une utilisation bureautique, ça pourrait être juste selon le modèle, mais comme serveur maison, ça peut le faire   :Wink: 

Sinon...bah....y a toujours la xbox360 ou bientot la PS3  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Nattfodd

Sinon, on trouve pas mal de powerbook et autres Bi-G5 qui sont encore de très belles bêtes. C'est à mon avis la solution la plus pratique si on veut absolument du risc.

----------

## Adrien

Bonjour!   :Smile: 

un peu la flemme de lire tout le topic mais je te conseillerai plutot du powerpc que du sun. A vrai dire j'ai pas eu l'occasion de tester du powerpc sous linux mais côté Sun, je trouve que c'est pas encore ça pour une utilisation de tout les jours, surtout si tu prends du 64 bits. A titre d'exemple, le noyau 2.6 vient juste de passer dans la branche stable et malgré ça, certains voire beaucoup ont encore des problèmes catastrophiques avec les 2.6.

Voilou, donc je crois que le ppc c'est mieux supporté.

Bonne route!   :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *_droop_ wrote:*    *Babali wrote:*   A la base, avec tout le bien que j'avais entendu sur le RISC, je m'etais dit "mon prochain processeur sera du RISC", mais pour l'instant ca ne semble pas interressant. Tant pis ca sera pour la sortie de hurd :> 
> 
> Note que les x86 actuel ont des coeurs RISC avec un décodeur d'instruction CISC -> RISC, et ceci depuis le pentium pro. 
> 
> Oui mais le problème revient quand même: la plupart des instrus CISC sont malgré tout executé en plusieurs cycle d'horloge. Le but du RISC est d'executer en un cycle d'horloge (si possible) une instructions.
> ...

 

D'où les pipes aussi.

----------

## Scullder

Sinon il reste les cartes efika et pegasos. Pour le desktop, ça risque d'être limite, mais pour s'amuser à faire un serveur basse consommation discret ou pour de l'embarqué, ça peut-être sympa ^_^.

----------

## Jacqueline

Pour le Sun...

 Le prix, c'est le double d'un bon PC, mais la qualité de fabrication   et donc la durée de vie, en architecture Sparc c'est autre chose...qu'un Sun en architecture PC....  ca saute aux yeux immédiatement... !

D'ici qu'il agonise ..  les pb de Linux pour Sparc en 64 bits seront résolus... 

Un PC qualité industrie est beaucoup plus cher.pour une qualité de fabrication  équivalente.. 

 La doc d'un sparc IIIi  , c'est 500 pages contre 3000 pour un Athlon : un élément significatif...

 D'occasion , chez les revendeurs de matériel d'occase , c'est souvent l'arnaque  parce qu'il y a écrit Sun et la descriptions des cartes est très approximative. S'il manque une carte par exemple   une carte ehthernet  ou qu'elle est morte , c'était dix fois le prix d'une carte identique pour PC...  sur un site spécialiste,.. 

 Avec les vieux modèles, l'autre problème c'est le moniteur    genre 20" cathodique  ( donc poids pour le transport et encombrement ), avec un connceteur Sun  il existe un adaptateur  pour les moniteurs standards, mais il vaut mieux vérifier.

 Sur Ebay   on en voit quelques uns, vendus par des particuliers  en bon état :  petites boites qui doivent se rééquiper .... mais il faut aller les chercher et certains modèles sont  assez imposants... 

 sinon  comme scullder .. 

 Sinon, si c'est pour le plaisir d'utiliser un processeur simple (mais pas du tout ridicule de 8 16 32 bits  )  il  existe des cartes  de toutes les tailles , à tous les prix à partir de 50 euros jusqu'à 700 euros , en version  industrielle ou développement ou scolaire ( utilsées dans la robotique la domotique,  l'électronique, modélisme, meme Lego s'y est mis ... ) , connectables à un PC, avec des interfaces plus ou moins évoluées   ( E/S TOR, E Analogiques, Ports série,  Ethernet , USM, PCMCIA , wifi )  qui permettent de sortir du champ très limité du PC ( écran clavier multimédia  internet ) ...  au niveau applications  ( la limite c'est l'imagination ) , avec des mini OS, dont les mini Linux embarqués  ( en version libre ou propriétaire  ), d'autres en asembleur ou en C.. Avec  . des outils de développement , sous windows , mais aussi sous Linux..  libres et gartuits ou alors propriétaires et payants..  car c'est un marché en plein développement...   des tutos, des exemples.. Et surtout pas de BIOS...  :Laughing: . 

 Je ne peux pas mettre les liens il y en a trop......   :Very Happy: e de quoi bien s'amuser.. pour pas très cher...  

Google  "micromodules " ou "microcontroleurs" "embedded linux" et tout ce qu'il y  a au dessous, suffit de remonter les liens... 

Sur Portage il y avait   "as11" assembleur pour le "68H11"  de "motorola", mais le lien  est mort. Il y a "Yasm" et "nasm" ;   un fameux en  linux  :" µClinux" "carte cobra" " Freescale"

 Ca c'est pour après la gentoo   :Very Happy:   Marrant de se faire un mini Linux.. qui roxxe à donf ! non ?

----------

## Babali

Merci pour toutes vos reponses :)

----------

